# [Q] CWR 5.0.2.1. Change text color?



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

I noticed the text changed color in the newest update to CWR.
I was just wondering if there was anyway you could choose your own color, and If you can choose your own background image.

Thanks.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think so. The text color changes with every major release. All 5.0s are going to be light blue, probably.


----------



## hydr0nem (Aug 20, 2011)

What's crazy is if you tilt your phone, the blue changes to a light green. Maybe thats unintentional but its cool. Lol


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

"hydr0nem said:


> What's crazy is if you tilt your phone, the blue changes to a light green. Maybe thats unintentional but its cool. Lol


What's also crazier is if you tilt your phone to the left the screen gets a reddish tint, then looks greener when back to normal
And tilting it to the right it seems more blueish  I've had two thunderbolts ans both do this
It bothers the crap out of me because it wasn't like that on mmy previous phone the DINC


----------



## smitty870 (Jun 10, 2011)

It's also hard to read that color of blue

Sent from my thunderbolt using Forum Runner while on the crapper at McDonald's.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

smitty870 said:


> It's also hard to read that color of blue
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using Forum Runner while on the crapper at McDonald's.


I couldn't disagree more. I like it its a nice change of pace.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

If I have any spare time, I could whip up a few different colored cwm5's, assuming kush pushed his source.

Edit: koush not kush


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> Edit: koush not kush


Haha...


----------



## ZuneNinja! (Aug 18, 2011)

+1? Oh wait...


----------

